# Refinishing a stove with lard.



## woodmiser (Nov 26, 2011)

http://thesurvivalpodcast.com/forum/index.php?topic=29934.0


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 26, 2011)

That worked out better than I thought it was going to.

No idea what the poster meant by "This is not a "show" stove, this one works for a living."


----------



## Scott2373 (Nov 26, 2011)

That's fantastic!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 26, 2011)

"Having french fries tonight dear?"


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 26, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> "Having french fries tonight dear?"



I bet people would complain less about the break-in fire smells if the stove smelled like a french fry frier.

Great, now I want french fries...


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 26, 2011)

Lard was what my mother used on the cookstove.  She would rub it onto the hot stove with newspaper.  Not sure if the newspaper made the difference or not but it sure did put a shine on it.


----------



## pen (Nov 26, 2011)

That's how I refinish cast iron cookware.

However, when it's really smoking/baking-in, it ain't smelling like french fries.  

pen


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 26, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> That's how I refinish cast iron cookware.
> 
> However, when it's really smoking/baking-in, it ain't smelling like french fries.
> 
> pen




Don't ruin my dream.


----------



## Hass (Nov 26, 2011)

Do you think this makes it tacky like cast iron cookware?
At least some of my seasoned cast iron goodies leave some goo on your fingers when you handle them.


----------



## pen (Nov 26, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> Do you think this makes it tacky like cast iron cookware?
> At least some of my seasoned cast iron goodies leave some goo on your fingers when you handle them.



Not finished or cleaned properly if it's gooey.  When baked right in well, it is rock hard.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 26, 2011)

If you use cooking oil instead of lard you end up with goo.


----------



## pen (Nov 26, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> If you use cooking oil instead of lard you end up with goo.



I keep lard around at all times (as it should be!), but have used crisco for testing while seasoning and I've found it works just fine also (no stick).

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 26, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I quit using cooking oil and went to Crisco and that was the end of the sticky film of glue in my frying pans. My sister clued me in to that when I was complaining about the gunk and how hard it was to get off of even non-stick pans.


----------



## cmonSTART (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow.  That's actually pretty darn cool.  I guess that makes perfect sense in terms of cast iron pans, cook stoves, etc.  

My mind is officially blown.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 27, 2011)

i was cringing im not ashamed to say, i helped build that stove , its an 18-TR an exempt unit and quite a successful one we built up into the early 00's (dad still has one in his woodshop) after looking at the whole series of pictures im simply amazed at how great this turned out. 


aint every day i learn somthing in the woodburning business. i did today. great post! rest assured i'll pass this one around the office come monday. thanks for sharing this with us , and thanks again for choosing my product to do it with, that was pretty damned cool!

BTW, that stove was designed and built to "work for a living" she'll hold up for many years to come


----------



## cmonSTART (Nov 27, 2011)

So will this be a finish option at ESW now?

Think of it.  You could cook bacon and eggs right on your stove.


----------



## Hass (Nov 27, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> If you use cooking oil instead of lard you end up with goo.



Lol my dad always had taught me to fry up some bacon and spread around the fat/grease to season them 
I suppose that's not much better.


----------



## pen (Nov 27, 2011)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> i was cringing im not ashamed to say, i helped build that stove , its an 18-TR an exempt unit and quite a successful one we built up into the early 00's (dad still has one in his woodshop) after looking at the whole series of pictures im simply amazed at how great this turned out.
> 
> 
> aint every day i learn somthing in the woodburning business. i did today. great post! rest assured i'll pass this one around the office come monday. thanks for sharing this with us , and thanks again for choosing my product to do it with, that was pretty damned cool!
> ...



Just remember, it will only look this way if it gets hot enough to bake the fat in (read turn it into a layer of carbon).  Unless he was able to get that pedestal up to temp, it isn't going to work w/out building a fire in the yard and sticking the whole stove in.

pen


----------



## nate379 (Nov 27, 2011)

My dog would probably keep burning his tongue on teh stove it a smeared lard on it!


----------



## btuser (Nov 27, 2011)

Proof that everything is better with bacon.


----------



## mcollect (Nov 27, 2011)

That is the way blacksmiths finished their ornamental works. BTW don't use bacon as it contains salt and will lead to rusting. Lard works best. For cast iron cooking utensils I use unsalted butter and rub it on with a paper towel but only use a tiny amount and wipe it clean, if you don't it turns to goo.


----------



## webbie (Nov 27, 2011)

That whole process of "rendering" sorta grosses me out.......I remember when giant dump trucks loaded with the meat cuttings used to be tooling around in Philly! It pained me to think someone was gonna eat that stuff.......

But if you use the deer or bear fat after you harvest the fella, that's probably OK....
 :coolsmirk:


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 27, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> That whole process of "rendering" sorta grosses me out.......I remember when giant dump trucks loaded with the meat cuttings used to be tooling around in Philly! It pained me to think someone was gonna eat that stuff.......
> 
> But if you use the deer or bear fat after you harvest the fella, that's probably OK....
> :coolsmirk:



I used to lease trucks to a company that hauled away the by-products from packing plants. In West Texas heat. 

Their main customers were cosmetics manufacturers.


----------



## webbie (Nov 27, 2011)

In philly they make scrapple out of them (do you know what that is?)


----------



## woodchip (Nov 27, 2011)

Must admit, if mine had any lard put on it, I'd probably be tempted to follow it up with a couple of steaks  ;-)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 27, 2011)

I still remember my mother putting lard on her wood cook stove. Worked like a charm. I usually tried to make myself busy outdoors though when she did this.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 27, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> In philly they make scrapple out of them (do you know what that is?)



I know what it is. And have never put a piece of it in my mouth. And don't plan to.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 27, 2011)

If you ever do, you may be sorry. Terrible stuff it is.


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 27, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> That's how I refinish cast iron cookware.
> 
> However, when it's really smoking/baking-in, it ain't smelling like french fries.
> 
> pen



Me too, and I would have used it on the disc that fills the top exit on the Hearthstone, but Olive oil works just as well for the finishing and smokes a lot less.


----------



## spirilis (Nov 27, 2011)

Scrapple is delicious!  Weird people you are LOL 
Especially mashed up with ketchup...


----------



## webbie (Nov 27, 2011)

spirilis said:
			
		

> Scrapple is delicious!  Weird people you are LOL
> Especially mashed up with ketchup...



Ya gotta put the Heinz or Hunts on it, as spir says! 

C'mon down.........
"Locally called "everything but the oink" or made with "everything but the squeal"


----------



## mcollect (Nov 27, 2011)

You have to know how to cook it. Dredged in flour and cooked until it is brown then flip and do the same. Serve with maple syrup or Tabasco. YUM


----------



## ScotO (Nov 27, 2011)

homemade scrapple isn't bad, fried in the skillet and drenched in some of my homemade maple syrup (amish make it all around the area here in central PA).....but SCHNITZEL, well, that is another thing ENTIRELY......I WILL NOT put that stuff in my mouth I can tell you that......pig brains, anyone?? :zip:


----------



## spirilis (Nov 27, 2011)

Never had it dredged in flour, though wheat triggers stomach problems for me anyway so I won't try that one... but Heinz ketchup for sure!

I cooked up like 1/3 a big package of RAPA the other day and I'm pretty sure I tasted some of the oink in there.  My wife definitely squealed in disgust as she can't stand the smell of it when cooking...

Anyway now we're way off topic :D


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Nov 28, 2011)

This reminded me of some old ads that my cousin posted on Facebook a while back.  :cheese:


----------



## ScotO (Nov 28, 2011)

spirilis said:
			
		

> Never had it dredged in flour, though wheat triggers stomach problems for me anyway so I won't try that one... but Heinz ketchup for sure!
> 
> I cooked up like 1/3 a big package of RAPA the other day and I'm pretty sure I tasted some of the oink in there.  My wife definitely squealed in disgust as she can't stand the smell of it when cooking...
> 
> Anyway now we're way off topic :D


just started a gluten-free diet myself spirilis....makes a big difference in how I feel....now if I can just get used to those rice pancakes and noodles......


----------



## guy01 (Nov 29, 2011)

Scotty Overkill said:
			
		

> spirilis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find the noodles that have potato starch are better even if they also have rice flour
Guy


----------



## pen (Nov 29, 2011)

Lard has ~1/2 the saturated fat as butter and no trans fat.  No knocking the stuff here.

But anyway...






wasn't there a stove involved w/ this lard story?   

pen


----------



## woodmiser (Nov 29, 2011)

Wasn't that train finished with lard?


----------



## mellow (Nov 29, 2011)

mmmmm... Rapa scrapple and Lard all in one topic,  now I want a scrapple sandwich with jelly.


----------

